# SA - Ardossan, York Peninsula - Awesomeness



## bajstarbrd (Nov 8, 2009)

There are a few firsts here - first time using soft plastics, first time blooding my new hobie and also first time fishing report. What excites me the most was not the fish (which were great) but what I found I could do in the yak.

I left the Barossa 4am Wednesday to get to Ardrossan by day break. Launched the Yak at the boat ramp and peddled out to the outer side the large jetty.

















The wind was none existent and that allowed me to see a patch of water that was boiling slightly. I flicked a 3 inch minnow in the general direction and it was on! First cast I landed a nice sized ST and by that time the kayak was surrounded by a huge school of fish. Caught a few more in no time flat.

As I was catching fish a few stink boats (love the name - so true on a calm morning) noticed the action and came past trolling. What I noticed was the fish disappeared as the boat approached only to come off the bottom and smash my bait almost immediately once the boat had passed (and well within eye shot). You could almost feel their frustration as the stink boat fishers had gone past the second time with the same result.

Getting enough for a feed I caught and released a few more. I then tried some poppers that I got for Christmas. This proved a lot of fun though not as successful as using the gulp. Caught and released other couple of fish then decided to bleed and put on ice the fish I had.

In this time a couple of boats were still trolling past with no success :lol:

Since it was such a great morning I decided to go out a bit further and troll for some squid. I noticed some Tommies feeding on top of the water and tried flicking out small soft plastics. I caught and released a couple and was still having fun.

After a great morning I headed home and bought a smoker on the way. BTW the fish tasted great.









I love fishing from a yak. It's quiet and you have the opportunity to observe the wildlife around you. You can really enjoy nature then catch and kill it ;-) I'm also really looking forward to trying new locations and improving my skills with using soft plastics and juggling the equipment in the yak.


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice haul mate! I've had fun out fishing stink boats myself down in Tassie with salmon trout .... Bloody Great isn't it! It's hard not too piss yourself laughing as they troll by. :   :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

You're hooked, bj, as are the rest of us on AKFF. Nice first trip. Love your avatar -- fish slapping contests were all the rage on those days!


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh OH BJ you have just been bitten by the bug!! I often wonder what the hell i was doing with my time before i started fishing off the yak! The best piece of plastic i have ever bought!! Enjoy the buzz .....cheers Paul p.s "nice catch by the way!"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Fantastic BJ - always wanted to give "Ardies" a go in the yak - now more motivation for a northern Yorke's trip - Cape Elizabeth and Ardies !

Well done on the fun !


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great first post BJ... and being amongst a boil on your first outing in the yak...what a blast.
P.S. love the stink-boat karma.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats on a great first report, hope there is many more to come, Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

bajstarbrd said:


> There are a few firsts here - first time using soft plastics, first time blooding my new hobie and also first time fishing report


Congratulation bajstarbrd great way to crack the Trifecta








Will be keeping an eye out for more great reports from you


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Good on Ya bajstarbrd - Welcome to the club! Nothing better than to be out on the yak and in the circumstances you found; what a great way to start. Hope to see you on the water sometime down here in Goolwa Town.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done mate, scored on your first trip, fantastic. Its hard to describe the buzz that you get from Kayak fishing.
I don't get the same jolly's fishing from a power boat. 
I think it might be a bit of a Tarzan thing, you know hunting in the raw elements with the bare essentials.
For bare essentials read $4000 worth of kayak and probably $2000 dollars worth of fishing gear. :lol: I just choose to ignore that bit and I am certainly not going to make my own bark canoe. :lol: Bark canoes would be really hard on the butt I think.
Sounds like its more than just the ST's that got hooked on your first trip.
Hope to see you on some of our semi-organised outings in the future.
Good Luck and Good Fishing,
Regards,
Mark.


----------



## Nhibbo (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Bajstarbrd, that statement is the "it statement" of the year so far. "enjoy nature and then catch and kill it" and eat it too!
Glad to see that you've discovered the true stealth bomber potential of a yak vs stinkboat. Great report and looking forward to some more good reports as you enjoy the real fishin'.
Cheers,
Nhibbo


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

It certainly is a quiet way to fish - wait until you drift over a sleeping ray and have him wake up suddenly and hit your underneath!


----------

